

WWDC Tickets on sale - mik3y
https://developer.apple.com/membercenter/purchase2013Ticket.action

======
olgagalchenko
A few seconds after 10:00am, when I had a link to buy the ticket, I got an
error page that told me to restart my browser. When I did, I got the
maintenance page. When I tried again a second later, it said they were sold
out.

Crazy. They should go to a lottery system.

~~~
mayoff
I agree about the lottery system idea. Blizzard has exactly the same problem
with BlizzCon tickets every year. I wonder if they don't use a lottery because
of some random jurisdiction's gambling laws.

------
mik3y
... though I immediately received a 500 ("We are unable to process your
request") after attempting to purchase, then saw "Sorry, WWDC Tickets are Sold
Out" at 10:02am Pacific.

Maybe they're still bouncing servers..

~~~
lsllc
That's what I got. I was ready right at 10am, couldn't log in, then sold out.
Someone I know managed to get the ticket into his cart, but when he went to
check out, it was gone.

It couldn't have been more than 60s, maybe 90s tops.

~~~
collias
Same story here. I had a ticket in my cart, all the billing/shipping info
filled out, then it was gone when I actually hit the "Purchase" button. I got
kicked back out to the Store page.

------
lsllc
Here's my theory -- I bet Apple prioritized accounts based on App Store/sales
activity. So if your account has been active for a while, but you haven't put
anything in the App Store what's the point in coming? (from Apple's point of
view; you can get the videos online).

EDIT: I heard there was a pre-sale yesterday for the "blessed" companies (you
may have noticed that the developer centers were down for a bit yesterday as
they were again today). So there were probably not that many tickets actually
available today.

------
tomwilson
I got through the entire ordering process. No confirmation email yet but I
_think_ i've made it. Hit the front page again immediately after ordering and
got the sold out message.. ouch.

Now I just need to convince my workplace to pay for it/airfairs/accomodation
lol

------
terhechte
Sold out :( While I was trying to buy the ticket, the stupid store gave me a
"Could not verify your credit card" message, so I couldn't buy. :(

------
joejohnson
Looks like they sold out in ~2 minutes :(

~~~
mik3y
I don't believe it, but maybe I'm in denial.

I'm now seeing this page:
<https://devimages.apple.com.edgekey.net/maintenance/>

------
devd
Well, did anyone get a ticket ?

